# PSA test



## silence dogood (Jul 2, 2022)

Last month before the frau and I went to see the grandkids, my neighbor said that he'd keep an eye on things like he usually does. As usual we joke, and he goes back to his gardening or working on a small engine on a motorcycle or lawnmower. Either one of those things, he's outstanding. Come back a week later and he's moving awfully slow. He had to go to ER for a serious pain. They told him he's got prostate cancer. After another week of tests, it's fourth state and in his bones. I try to help him out the best that I can. Even so, I tell him there does not seem much that I can do. Al said, yes you can. You tell your friends don't put off that PSA test. The cancer will creep up on you and then hit you like a sludge hammer.  Al has got maybe at the most two years to just a few weeks. He's in his early 60s, ten years younger than me. Guys, don't put it off, get your tests, While you are about it, check out your glucose, blood pressure, etc. Mark


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 2, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> The cancer will creep up on you and then hit you like a sludge hammer.


Yes it will , I hope the best for Al .


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 3, 2022)

Good advice Mark,  I go in once a year for a physical and have my PSA along with a whole list of stuff they check.

Prayers for your friend Al.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 3, 2022)

Just got mine, first one was a bit high then a month later did it again and it was normal.  Doc says OK
Sorry to hear about your neighbor
Gotta keep a close eye on it when you get older, especially if it's been in your family


----------



## aliva (Jul 3, 2022)

Jan 2017 my PSA was 8 . ( my father died of prostate cancer 40 years ago) A close friend of mine who is a urologist said we better do some tests. After a series of tests nothing was conclusive. Finally had a biopsy, prostate cancer was detected in nine of 13 samples, early stages. In august 2017 I started 20 rounds of targeted beam radiation. 3 months after the treatments the PSA was down to 6.0. I had blood tests every 6 months and the number was continuing to drop. After 2 years the oncologist said  a PSA test once a year was now sufficient. My last test was Feb. of this year the PSA .24. So looks like I beat this thing. If you are diagnosed with prostate cancer there are several treatment options ( depending on how advanced the cancer is) radiation either targeted beam or biracial seeds, to finally a prostatectomy My friend the urologist told me that. some studies have found that radiation and a prostectomy end up with the same results over a 5 year period of study. So  if you have to choose , do your research and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 3, 2022)

Wish I, and they had known more 20 years ago when I had mine removed. All the best to your friend Al. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 3, 2022)

Just had mine checked last week. In prostate cancer runs in my family so staying ahead of it.


----------



## rabler (Jul 4, 2022)

Mine was barely above normal in 2016 at my regular checkup (the Doc had to cross check against age charts), was referred to a urologist.  Urologist again tested slighly high, and they gave me a long list of things not to do for three days before the next test.  Sex, riding a motorcycle or horse, driving a vehicle with poor suspension (i.e. tractor) were all things to avoid.  I didn't get around to "the next test", appointments were scheduled 6 weeks out, I was bouncing between Atlanta, Savannah, and Indiana every week, etc, basically forgot about it in everything.

2017 regular physical was slighly high again, just a bit higher than 2016.  Back to the urologist.  Again 2 PSA tests, then an MRI.  6 appointments with the urologist to get that far.  And 8 months, because each appointment was at least 3-4 weeks in scheduling.  I finally switched urologists, it was obvious they had a revolving door that rang $$ every time someone walked through the door, and they were determined to keep that door turning.  (I blame this on the takeover of medicine by the MBA crowd.  Use to be Docs ran their practices, no longer is that true).  

I could go on, but to keep it short, stage 3B,  I spent 2018 surgery, radiation, and a lot of recovery.  My Mayo clinic rated my biopsy as a Gleason 9 (5+4), multiple lymph nodes involved, and I'm still on hormone therapy for another year.  My PSA was *barely* elevated.  Apparently that happens in some very aggressive cases.  I'd have been much better off if had been caught a year earlier, but the whole medical system is a bit 'meh' about responding, and as a result I didn't take it very seriously.  Don't repeat my mistakes ...


----------



## jpackard56 (Jul 4, 2022)

rabler said:


> Mine was barely above normal in 2016 at my regular checkup (the Doc had to cross check against age charts), was referred to a urologist.  Urologist again tested slighly high, and they gave me a long list of things not to do for three days before the next test.  Sex, riding a motorcycle or horse, driving a vehicle with poor suspension (i.e. tractor) were all things to avoid.  I didn't get around to "the next test", appointments were scheduled 6 weeks out, I was bouncing between Atlanta, Savannah, and Indiana every week, etc, basically forgot about it in everything.
> 
> 2017 regular physical was slighly high again, just a bit higher than 2016.  Back to the urologist.  Again 2 PSA tests, then an MRI.  6 appointments with the urologist to get that far.  And 8 months, because each appointment was at least 3-4 weeks in scheduling.  I finally switched urologists, it was obvious they had a revolving door that rang $$ every time someone walked through the door, and they were determined to keep that door turning.  (I blame this on the takeover of medicine by the MBA crowd.  Use to be Docs ran their practices, no longer is that true).
> 
> I could go on, but to keep it short, stage 3B,  I spent 2018 surgery, radiation, and a lot of recovery.  My Mayo clinic rated my biopsy as a Gleason 9 (5+4), multiple lymph nodes involved, and I'm still on hormone therapy for another year.  My PSA was *barely* elevated.  Apparently that happens in some very aggressive cases.  I'd have been much better off if had been caught a year earlier, but the whole medical system is a bit 'meh' about responding, and as a result I didn't take it very seriously.  Don't repeat my mistakes ...


Glad you are still here fighting it ! Your story sounds very much like my brother's "low numbers, nothing to worry about to suddenly you have maybe a few months"and that "revolving door" is a real thing. We have to push through the "office BS" to get the help we need.
Silence Dogood Thanks for the message.
 Guys pay attention the numbers are NOT the whole story a good Dr can help you, make sure you are NOT in a "revolving door" situation...
Jim


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow, wake up call here guys.
I just had my PSA checked and a physical exam.
Urologist said all is well, no swelling and my PSA was 1.4.

I’m curious, those of you that have cancer, did they find abnormalities during the physical?
If the blood test is normal and no swelling or nodules are found we get a clean slate for another year.
It’s interesting that you can have cancer with a low number?

Dad had prostrate cancer. He chose to have the radio active pellets implanted. He struggled with it for a year.
My Grandfather had it, my uncle died of it. Yeah, in the family.

Good advice, yes it’s not fun to get the exam but come on, the consequences could be severe.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2022)

rabler said:


> Mine was barely above normal in 2016 at my regular checkup (the Doc had to cross check against age charts), was referred to a urologist.  Urologist again tested slighly high, and they gave me a long list of things not to do for three days before the next test.  Sex, riding a motorcycle or horse, driving a vehicle with poor suspension (i.e. tractor) were all things to avoid.  I didn't get around to "the next test", appointments were scheduled 6 weeks out, I was bouncing between Atlanta, Savannah, and Indiana every week, etc, basically forgot about it in everything.
> 
> 2017 regular physical was slighly high again, just a bit higher than 2016.  Back to the urologist.  Again 2 PSA tests, then an MRI.  6 appointments with the urologist to get that far.  And 8 months, because each appointment was at least 3-4 weeks in scheduling.  I finally switched urologists, it was obvious they had a revolving door that rang $$ every time someone walked through the door, and they were determined to keep that door turning.  (I blame this on the takeover of medicine by the MBA crowd.  Use to be Docs ran their practices, no longer is that true).
> 
> I could go on, but to keep it short, stage 3B,  I spent 2018 surgery, radiation, and a lot of recovery.  My Mayo clinic rated my biopsy as a Gleason 9 (5+4), multiple lymph nodes involved, and I'm still on hormone therapy for another year.  My PSA was *barely* elevated.  Apparently that happens in some very aggressive cases.  I'd have been much better off if had been caught a year earlier, but the whole medical system is a bit 'meh' about responding, and as a result I didn't take it very seriously.  Don't repeat my mistakes ...


Sounds like you are fighting as best as you can.
The medical system can be a challenge for sure.
Good luck to you sir.


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 4, 2022)

This is an update on Al. Yesterday, it must had been a good day, because Al was out working on his raspberries. He's moving mighty slow and has a bag hanging off him attached to a catheter. We talked for quite a while. He was in good humor. I feel sad for Al. But I'm glad that this has become a wakeup call. Jeff, that was good news. As for Rab, hang in there my friend, we're pulling for you. Mark


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 4, 2022)

I found out it is also possible to have a very high PSA and not have cancer.
Due to other health issues I get a physical every 6 months.
My PSA has always been around 2 whis is good for my age. Then one day about 3 months after a normal PSA I started to pee blood, a lot of it. I went to ER and the urine test came back as some urine in the blood sample. PSA was at 14.7. I was sent to a Urologist . He did a prostate check and said that my prostate whis is supposed to be the size of a walnut was the size of a baseball. He said it is possible for an infection to cause all of my symptoms so a round of antibiotics and come back in 10 days. At that time my PSA was now up to 15.2 although the blood was down to just barely visible to the naked eye. At that point it was time to start all of the tests. With each one that came back negative it was on to the next, each one was more unpleasant than the last. I had no idea they had this many ways to torture someone. After 3 months of tests and assorted medications it was finally determined that it was NOT cancer, just really bad BPH. I am now on meds that I will take till I die but my prostate is back to a normal size and my PSA is back to around 2.4. I just have to see the urologist once a year now. It was all really scary since prostate and other cancers run in both side of my family.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 4, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’m curious, those of you that have cancer, did they find abnormalities during the physical?
> If the blood test is normal and no swelling or nodules are found we get a clean slate for another year.
> It’s interesting that you can have cancer with a low number?


Mine started out with blood in the urine and a lot of it . I always had trace amounts and had it checked out with no issues . Last Oct the blood was pouring out . Stage 2 in the bladder and prostate . Both were removed in March of this year . When blood clots up in your bladder , you can not describe the pain . 4 nights in the hospital for that episode .


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2022)

Several years ago I was shocked to see blood in the toilet.
I told my wife, one of the kids must have had a nose bleed?
This was during one of our droughts, we flushed every other or for #2.
Later that morning I found it was me. My urine was the color of Coke Or Pepsi for those that prefer it. 
I guess when it settles the blood goes to the bottom.
Scared the crap out of me. I knew I was bleeding out.

After several trips to the urologist, we found a kidney stone was causing all the bleeding.

David, you must have been a bit concerned when you saw the odd color of urine!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 5, 2022)

I go to the doc this morning , hopefully everything is a go !


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 5, 2022)

Drive up for an 8.30 appt , find out it's at 1 !


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2022)

Several years ago I was shocked to see blood in the toilet.
I told my wife, one of the kids must have had a nose bleed?
This was during one of our droughts, we flushed every other or for #2.
Later that morning I found it was me. My urine was the color of Coke Or Pepsi for those that prefer it. 
I guess when it settles the blood goes to the bottom.
Scared the crap out of me. I knew I was bleeding out.

After several trips to the urologist, we found a kidney stone was causing all the bleeding.

David, you must have been a bit concerned when you saw the odd color of urine!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Drive up for an 8.30 appt , find out it's at 1 !


Sounds like something I would do
My thoughts are with you today buddy.


----------



## jbaccell (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm a cancer survivor (not prostate) and have had issues with elevated PSA over the years caused by infections and other reasons.  Last year, I had a type of PSA Blood test known as 4Kscore which I have been told is a better predictor of your risk of developing aggressive prostate cancer.  The regular PSA test was in the normal range (1.51) and the 4Kscore test showed a very low level risk of developing aggressive prostate cancer.  In any event, get the tests done because as most know, the key to survival is early detection.

Good luck to all.

Joe


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 5, 2022)

All's well !  Back to the WORKIN' man blues !


----------



## Gaffer (Jul 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> All's well !  Back to the WORKIN' man blues !


Hellz Yeah!!!


----------



## rabler (Jul 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> All's well !  Back to the WORKIN' man blues !


Of course, just a week or so AFTER you needed to be able to use the forklift.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2022)

At -a - boy!!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 15, 2022)

I checked my medical records and found that the last PSA test I had was four years ago.  I had been under the impression that they were part of the bank of tests run on a blood draw for my annual  physical.  I messaged my GP and she told me that they don't run PSA tests after 75 y.o.

I told her that my brother had undergone radiation treatment for prostate cancer laser year and I requested the test.  I went in yesterday for the blood draw and my PSA value was .73 with .00 to 4.00 considered the normal range. so good news.  

From now on, I will insist on a PSA test being run as part of my normal blood work panel.  It's a relatively non invasive and low cost test and while the decision to treat at an advance age may be to do nothing, knowing your condition rather than going blind seems logical.


----------



## rabler (Jul 15, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’m curious, those of you that have cancer, did they find abnormalities during the physical?


Other than mildly elevated PSA, digital prostate exam was smooth and unremarkable, i.e., normal ...


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 15, 2022)

VA won't give me a PSA anymore as I am a few months away from 76 yrs. They said prostate cancer takes 15 to 20 yrs to kill you and they don't expect a normal life span that long. 

Ron


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 15, 2022)

ozzie46 said:


> VA won't give me a PSA anymore as I am a few months away from 76 yrs. They said prostate cancer takes 15 to 20 yrs to kill you and they don't expect a normal life span that long.
> 
> Ron


I am constantly amazed at how the health care industry places more value on statistics than on an individual's well being.  I for one would want to know what the situation is and make my own decision as to how to proceed.  I am not a number in some actuarial table.  I am an individual with my own set of expectations.

I understand the logic that I would probably die from some other cause but the cost for a simple screening test is small compared to potential financial and human costs.


----------



## great white (Jul 15, 2022)

I get checked every year. Blood work and the …ahem…. “other”…check we all “enjoy” so much.

I’m type II and a whole raft of other issues (30 years military collects a lot of weird condtions)  so my doc is calling up blood work on me on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2022)

rabler said:


> Other than mildly elevated PSA, digital prostate exam was smooth and unremarkable, i.e., normal ...


Well shoot,
My family history does not build confidence. My PSA is slightly elevated and prostate exam was the same.
Not very conclusive is it.
I have a buddy several years ago, went for his annual and found his PSA had jumped 20 points.
Two weeks later he had it removed.
They found an aggressive cancer.
He is still alive and well


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2022)

ozzie46 said:


> VA won't give me a PSA anymore as I am a few months away from 76 yrs. They said prostate cancer takes 15 to 20 yrs to kill you and they don't expect a normal life span that long.
> 
> Ron


Not all prostate cancers. You already know that.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 16, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> I am constantly amazed at how the health care industry places more value on statistics than on an individual's well being.  I for one would want to know what the situation is and make my own decision as to how to proceed.  I am not a number in some actuarial table.  I am an individual with my own set of expectations.
> 
> I understand the logic that I would probably die from some other cause but the cost for a simple screening test is small compared to potential financial and human costs.


Also of the 7 immediate family members who have died, 5 died of cancer.
Ron


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jul 16, 2022)

ozzie46 said:


> VA won't give me a PSA anymore as I am a few months away from 76 yrs. They said prostate cancer takes 15 to 20 yrs to kill you and they don't expect a normal life span that long.
> 
> Ron


I would pay for the test in that case. 
I was diagnosed at age 59 in 2011, Gleason 9. No symptoms so without a PSA test I wouldn't be here today. Best CA$20 we ever spent  Prior to that never had a PSA test done.


----------



## rabler (Jul 16, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Well shoot,
> My family history does not build confidence. My PSA is slightly elevated and prostate exam was the same.
> Not very conclusive is it.
> I have a buddy several years ago, went for his annual and found his PSA had jumped 20 points.
> ...


Jeff,
That was my situation, PSA slighly elevated and normal exam.  There are a lot of things, completely unrelated to cancer, that can elevate PSA, so I don't think you need to panic, but I would say you should follow up.  I'd suggest at least getting another PSA test to see if it changes.


----------



## aliva (Jul 16, 2022)

ozzie46 said:


> VA won't give me a PSA anymore as I am a few months away from 76 yrs. They said prostate cancer takes 15 to 20 yrs to kill you and they don't expect a normal life span that long.
> 
> Ron


Well you can tell the VA health care system they are totally wrong, my father was diagnosed with prostate cancer he lasted 2 years in constant pain, he was only 69. Here in Ontario there is no max age for PSA tests if you want one you tell the Dr. and he makes the requisition, by the way there's no cost involved


----------



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2022)

rabler said:


> Jeff,
> That was my situation, PSA slighly elevated and normal exam.  There are a lot of things, completely unrelated to cancer, that can elevate PSA, so I don't think you need to panic, but I would say you should follow up.  I'd suggest at least getting another PSA test to see if it changes.


Now that I have a urologist, I’ll stay on top of it.
I don’t remember if I mentioned it but I’m clinically low in the testosterone category. I am giving myself injections every 14 days.
It has helped in many ways but can trigger prostate issues.


----------



## rabler (Jul 17, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I don’t remember if I mentioned it but I’m clinically low in the testosterone category. I am giving myself injections every 14 days.
> It has helped in many ways but can trigger prostate issues.


4 1/2 years on complete testosterone suppression since the prostate cancer radiation, etc, for that reason.  5 years and I'm done.  It has really been a struggle with the energy level and weight, I'm looking forward to being done.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2022)

rabler said:


> 4 1/2 years on complete testosterone suppression since the prostate cancer radiation, etc, for that reason.  5 years and I'm done.  It has really been a struggle with the energy level and weight, I'm looking forward to being done.


Cancer sure is an awful illness.
I bet you’re looking forward to feeling normal again!


----------



## great white (Jul 18, 2022)

aliva said:


> Well you can tell the VA health care system they are totally wrong, my father was diagnosed with prostate cancer he lasted 2 years in constant pain, he was only 69. Here in Ontario there is no max age for PSA tests if you want one you tell the Dr. and he makes the requisition, by the way there's no cost involved


You’ve hit on a pet peeve of mine: “no cost involved”.

While it is true that as Canadians we don’t have to pay at the time of service, “no cost involved” isn’t exactly true. We pay for our medical system through federal and provincial taxes.

So in actual fact, we do pay for medical services in Canada, we just spread the load across our entire population. We effectively “prepay” for our health care system.

Lots of things also aren’t covered: dental care, prescription drugs, physio, mental health, etc. Those need to be handled with private (or group) insurance. Or if the NDP get their way, be prepared for gov’t coverages for dental/prescription and (no matter what _*lies*_ they throw out) more taxes.

But don’t get me wrong, I am fine paying for our health care system through taxes. It’s saved a lot of lives that otherwise would have ended before their time or alleviated a lot of suffering caused by untreated illness/injury…it falls under “small price to pay” as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jul 18, 2022)

great white said:


> Lots of things also aren’t covered: dental care, prescription drugs, physio, mental health, etc. Those need to be handled with private (or group) insurance. Or if the NDP get their way, be prepared for gov’t coverages for dental/prescription and (no matter what _*lies*_ they throw out) more taxes.
> 
> But don’t get me wrong, I am fine paying for our health care system through taxes. It’s saved a lot of lives that otherwise would have ended before their time or alleviated a lot of suffering caused by untreated illness/injury…it falls under “small price to pay” as far as I’m concerned.


depends on the province as well? In Ontario, I can't recall when I was working but haven't paid full price (and mostly nothing) for a prescription in past 17 years or so. Including the $1000+ Eligard shot every 3 months. Though I do have to pay for parking at the hospital 

I would think that a healthy population is a more effective work force.


----------



## aliva (Jul 18, 2022)

great white said:


> You’ve hit on a pet peeve of mine: “no cost involved”.
> 
> While it is true that as Canadians we don’t have to pay at the time of service, “no cost involved” isn’t exactly true. We pay for our medical system through federal and provincial taxes.
> 
> ...


Your absolutely correct we do in  pay for healthcare thru taxation, but I'm  sure you know what I meant was there is no extra charge. We also pay for free roads, garbage collection, fire, police and and a host  more  thru taxation. One exception comes to mind though is Hwy 407 in Ontario it's a toll road, but it's privately owned by a Spanish conglomerate.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jul 18, 2022)

Actually its 43% by Cintra Global (Spanish) and 50.1% owned by Canada Pension so us pensioners still get some of the benefits.


----------



## great white (Jul 18, 2022)

ub27Rocks said:


> depends on the province as well? In Ontario, I can't recall when I was working but haven't paid full price (and mostly nothing) for a prescription in past 17 years or so. Including the $1000+ Eligard shot every 3 months. Though I do have to pay for parking at the hospital
> 
> I would think that a healthy population is a more effective work force.


Maybe. Some meds are covered by MSI if they are lifepreserving, like kemo and such. Palative is mostly covered as well. At least up to a point they are. They also need to be prescribed and justified by a doctor.

Veterans pays for anything you have been awarded for (ie: injuries) MSI covers major hospital type things and for your family doctor, but I have to have insurance for everything else and dental is completely private.

Anywho, I think we’ve gone enough OT, so I’m out.


----------



## aliva (Jul 19, 2022)

ub27Rocks said:


> Actually its 43% by Cintra Global (Spanish) and 50.1% owned by Canada Pension so us pensioners still get some of the benefits.


I thought it was 100% Spanish. Since I'm a pensioner I'd like to see a discount, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

